# VPS tracking tool / online account tool - self hosted



## drmike (Jan 14, 2014)

Group intelligence pooling on this one:

Looking for ideally a web based, but self hosted tool for tracking VPS, dedicated servers, colos, etc. in one place (for end user / customers - not for hosting business).  Something basic will suffice, but interested in something a tad more powerful that ideally integrates monitoring perhaps, statistics, etc.

Anyone using any such thing?


----------



## fixidixi (Jan 14, 2014)

#define tracking


----------



## drmike (Jan 14, 2014)

tracking definition:

Basic stuff.  IP, credentials (optionally), billing would be nice.  Specs of the resource (CPU, RAM, BW allocation, etc.).

Sort of a panel for end users perhaps inclusive of tools like VNC + SSH terminal.


----------



## fixidixi (Jan 14, 2014)

so its one more how to organize your vps data info thread? i recall a few others


----------



## drmike (Jan 14, 2014)

fixidixi said:


> so its one more how to organize your vps data info thread? i recall a few others


Yeah pretty much.  Concentrated pile of just that.

I keep track of things other ways, but they are getting tiring.  Something more integrated would go a long way.


----------



## ndelaespada (Jan 14, 2014)

Sounds interesting and may come in handy for many ppl in here, hopefully someone will dedicate some time and come up with something soon


----------



## nunim (Jan 15, 2014)

I've actually made something like this for myself, lists Provider, Disk, Memory, Virtualization, IP, Price, Term, Hostname.

With a little work it might be github-able, didn't think anyone would be interested as it's pretty much just a bootstrap spread sheet.


----------



## mikho (Jan 15, 2014)

http://solusvmcontroller.com/ is almost what you are looking for but not all the way.


Have a look at it and perhaps it will give some ideas to the one interesting in developing their own.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 15, 2014)

nocmanager


----------



## drmike (Jan 15, 2014)

MartinD said:


> nocmanager


Real software?  URL please... I couldn't find it


----------



## MartinD (Jan 15, 2014)

It's an in-house piece of software 


Had thought about releasing it but there's been no audit performed and ours runs behind a protected vlan. It basically does all the above although it was/is designed mainly for those with kit in Colo.


----------



## Asim (Jan 15, 2014)

drmike said:


> Group intelligence pooling on this one:
> 
> Looking for ideally a web based, but self hosted tool for tracking VPS, dedicated servers, colos, etc. in one place (for end user / customers - not for hosting business).  Something basic will suffice, but interested in something a tad more powerful that ideally integrates monitoring perhaps, statistics, etc.
> 
> Anyone using any such thing?


I have just what you need. Give me a few days and I will release it on GitHub IF you are interested. Its in PHP/MySQL if you are wondering


----------



## notFound (Jan 15, 2014)

NodeQuery is a new project which is pretty awesome, and works well for me, nice UI and the tracking module is very simple (so you can check the code easily and make sure only the data needed is what is collected and sent) and has a nice GUI. Unfortunately, not self-hosted, if pricing is imposed then I will probably make it myself sometime as a little project.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 15, 2014)

I just keep text files with that info on my workstation desktop.

Edit: Missed the part about statistics...never mind.


----------

